# Anyone that restores barns in Southeast Ohio?



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

This is probably a shot in the dark but figured I would try anyway. My wife and I bought this farm last fall and I am working on getting it cleaned up and working in better shape than we bought it.

I have an older 70x30 barn that is in rough shape. It is still standing, doesn't appear to be leaning (to my eye), but the metal roof has come off in a few places and has been like that for a few years. A lot of the timber looks to be fine with a few places questionable.

I plan to tear it down and build a hay shed with a little section attached to run cattle through. But, I thought if someone who knew what they were doing looked at it and said it is salvageable and could be done for around what it would cost for me to get it tore down and hauled away and the new building cost, I would consider it.

If the previous owner put s roof on it when it started coming off I would t be tearing it down. It is an older barn with hewn beams and is pegged. Does anyone know of anyone that does this type of thing in Southeastern Ohio? I am checking around but coming up empty so far.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Have you checked out anything from here:

https://forum.savingplaces.org/viewdocument/barn-again

I had read about it several years ago in a farm magazine. Just reading online is all that I know about that.

We have a couple of barns here that we chose to keep instead of replacing. We hired the same crew that had built barns for us to do the work. We sold some of the loft flooring to a local builder for use in logs homes he was restoring or building with restored materials. Remodeling the barns created usable space that otherwise was only suitable for junk to collect. Had these barns not been built by Jeff's ancestors, replacing with clear span buildings would be more functional. We could have built new for less than the cost to do what we did. I think there is thread on here from some time back about restored barns. At some time I might get around to posting pictures there.

Hope you can find a way to preserve it.

Shelia


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

I have a barn well over a 100 years old. We got lucky with someone dedicated to proving it could be saved back in 94. So something that I can see putting extra effort into. Mine is very functional for modern equipment. But if that is a problem and history is not yours,you need to be careful how much you spend on it.

From things I have read, maybe you could find some Amish. I can see were they would have a better understanding of some old ways things were put together.


----------



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

Yeah here is my issue. I need hay storage and this barn isn't going to provide that. I have another barn I am using for storage and it isn't the best for this either but it is set up to where I can run cattle through it and it is in great shape.

Practically, it is better to tear this one down and build a new one in its place for hay storage and use my other barn to handle cattle. So, it is scheduled to be tore down. If it was my great grandpas that he built them it would be a different story but I have absolutely no history with it.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I happened to have a small shed that didn't work so well in todays world (20' x 30' with a less than 8' tall door opening, that was also less than 8' wide), with a dirt floor. This shed worked well for my grandfather, with horse drawn equipment.

Had the Amish look at it, making a estimate of the cost to raise it up (4'), widening the door to 10' and putting steel siding/roof on. Cost was going to be with $1,000 of building a new 24' x 32' x 12', with two 10' doors, plus a 6' x 8' door and a walk in door, with concreted floor/aprons outside all 4 doors. Still would have dirt floor in the old shed. I built a new shed, with a major catch.

The major catch? My property taxes took a jump, because I built a new building. :angry: Naturally, your area could be different, but something you might want to throw in the equation.

Larry


----------



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

I'm not really sure how the taxes will work out. I am actually tearing down 3 buildings and putting one up so maybe a wash If it works that way? Doesn't really matter though in the end because it has to be done.

I told the guy bringing a big excavator in to just take all three buildings down, haul it away, break the concrete and leave it in a pile, leave me the old sandstone blocks, clear the site for the new building.

Part of me wanted to restore it but the practical side of me (bigger part) won out this time.


----------



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

Well, it's been awhile but I thought I would update this thread. I didn't tear it down. The more I looked at it the more I thought it could be saved and after having my own cattle here for a few months I quickly realized it was a better set-up for handling cattle than trying to use my other barn for that.

Anyways, I got a guy that has been restoring old barns and building barns for over 20 years come out and look at it. He said my beams and joints are good. I just need a couple joints tightened up and a couple places jacked and one new post put in and the one corner cinched up to it. And of course a new roof. The price is going to come in a few thousand cheaper than what the new barn was going to cost and that wasn't counting concrete for the new barn and tearing the old one down.

He also told me that he felt very strongly the barn dated somewhere a little before 1880. So we are scheduled to fix it up and I am pretty excited!


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

chaded said:


> Well, it's been awhile but I thought I would update this thread. I didn't tear it down. The more I looked at it the more I thought it could be saved and after having my own cattle here for a few months I quickly realized it was a better set-up for handling cattle than trying to use my other barn for that.
> 
> Anyways, I got a guy that has been restoring old barns and building barns for over 20 years come out and look at it. He said my beams and joints are good. I just need a couple joints tightened up and a couple places jacked and one new post put in and the one corner cinched up to it. And of course a new roof. The price is going to come in a few thousand cheaper than what the new barn was going to cost and that wasn't counting concrete for the new barn and tearing the old one down.
> 
> He also told me that he felt very strongly the barn dated somewhere a little before 1880. So we are scheduled to fix it up and I am pretty excited!


Before and after pictures would be great. Good luck????


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good for you chaded! When you mentioned it was hewed beams with pegs, my heart sank when you decided to tear it down. Once gone it will never be again. You can make that historic building a centerpiece in time at the time you choose. I am happy for you that you found someone to bring it back to shape. You might carefully watch the restorer and learn a few tips for free for future use. Congratulations.

Regards, Mike


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

That is great to hear that you are going to refurbish that old barn. I hate seeing those old barns being torn down. I wish we had an big old barn like that on our farm.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Great that you found a builder/contractor that knows about saving the past and not costing extra to do it. Hopefully it will be very usable for what you want.

Your dilemma prompted me to put up pictures of my barn that was built well before 1900. It has had major work several times. First to put tin roof on in the 1930's,then in 1950 a 12x12 door to store machinery. Then in 94 adding a 16x20 door on the other end. Amazingly some of the interior oak post from the beginning are still good.


----------



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

Here are a few pictures. My thumb is for reference to the size of the tool marks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice....looks like good bones.

Regards, Mike


----------



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

I asked about the siding while we were inside looking around just in case I should put metal siding on and he looked around and said “It’s been shedding water all these years and still is, leave it be.” He said to get boards in the couple spots that are missing but no reason for new siding. My wife really didn’t want metal siding on it and neither did I but I would of put it on if needed.


----------



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

The guy called me today and said his oldest son died. They are burying him Friday and he will be here to start working on Monday.....

I can't even imagine. Definitely lifting him up in prayer.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Some guys just bury themselves in work. I guess it helps keep their mind off of everything... Sorry to hear that. No parent should have to go through that.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

chaded, Ohio is a neat state with old barns or the last time maybe over 20 years last time there. You may want to see if there is any special tax base or registry for that old of barn. Remember somewhere near Dayton I think an old Apple Barn was turned into restaurant. Well think it was an apple barn. Might have been a dairy barn but we are working with 30 plus year memory. Know in NC somewhere between Raleigh and Dunn ate at BBQ restaurant that was in an old animal barn. Stables walls still in some of it.

I will quickly pass a modern restaurant to eat an such a place.The food is only part of the experience. Glad it is working out to save it.


----------



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

Palmettokat said:


> chaded, Ohio is a neat state with old barns or the last time maybe over 20 years last time there. You may want to see if there is any special tax base or registry for that old of barn. Remember somewhere near Dayton I think an old Apple Barn was turned into restaurant. Well think it was an apple barn. Might have been a dairy barn but we are working with 30 plus year memory. Know in NC somewhere between Raleigh and Dunn ate at BBQ restaurant that was in an old animal barn. Stables walls still in some of it.
> 
> I will quickly pass a modern restaurant to eat an such a place.The food is only part of the experience. Glad it is working out to save it.


My wife works with someone that had their barn turned into some music hall thing. They play a lot of bluegrass type stuff and do some other things there. Actually, the guy doing our barn is the one who did it. I guess it's pretty nice but I haven't been there.

They showed up this morning and started the work. We had one corner that was pretty bad and was falling away and it appears they got it fixed today. We are working against the weather this week so I don't think too much will get done but next week is looking great. -2 degrees this week and 65 degrees on Monday next week. Go figure....


----------



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

The barn is done. If it wasn’t for the weather it would of been done sooner. I am glad we went this route instead of tearing it down. I will get some pictures here in a little bit.


----------



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

Before and after. There was a lot of work done that of course isn't captured in this one simple photo. The roof had new purlins and other work done beside the new metal.

The one corner was very bad. It was disconnected and falling away from the rest of the structure and they said they wasn't sure how it was standing how it was like that. That was completely fixed.

There were two spots that got jacked up a good bit (now my door opens!) and a few other things that got fixed as well.

They cut the trumpet vines that were taking over and put some new siding up where it was rotten into dust from the vines (They did that on there own which was greatly appreciated). They also left the place looking better than when they got there by hauling some stuff out that they didn't have to and they cleaned up the old metal.

Now, I can start building my handling facilities and start using this barn like it was built for and hopefully in 100 years someone will keep it alive like I have done but since I'm 32, I am looking forward to using it for a few years, Lord willing.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That's great. It looks like they knew exactly what they were doing. You preserved some history and some timeless craftsmanship. Congratulations.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I build and restore barns in SE PA and that looks like a good bit has been done. The most important thing is of course the roof.
One thing I see in the pictures is the ground around the barn is up against the siding in spots. If you are able, try to get all the water you can running away from the bottom of the barn. It'll help the foundation and bottom siding last longer and your equipment will stay dryer


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks like a good restoration , Do you have age , or build date of the farmstead . Do you know the name of the people who built it . Do you know how it was used ? Looking at it it does not look like a bank barn . For Old Barns is that a more common design in your area ?


----------



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

I don't know much in terms to exact date and who built it. The guy that restored it has been at it for awhile and is well versed in the historical side of things said that based off of tool marks, materials, build, etc. that the barn is well over 100 years old. The metal we just took off was put on in 1984 (they found where someone wrote the date on a piece).

I know it has been used for cattle for at least the last 50 years but beyond that I don't know. This barn design is very common for around here and other places in Ohio.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Nice looking job, you just saved a piece of history.

Larry


----------

